# cant see other computer in workgroup



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

i have a laptop networked with my pc through a linksys router and both machines have internet acces through the router but i cant see the laptop in my mshome workgroup. can someone help with this or do i need to give more info?


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Have you "shared" at least one folder in each computer and configured any firewall software to allow access to the networked computers?


----------



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

yes i shared files on the computers but how do i configure the firewalls? is it something with the router?
i dont have software firewalls


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

You don't need to worry about firewalls unless you have a software firewall. On the Laptop can you see the Desktop? I assume that they both are on the same workgroup and have different names. They must also be on the same subnet.


----------



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

i cant see either system in the workgroup. i have them on the same workgroup and same subnet. do i have to give them static ips or can i just use dynamic ips from my isp?


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

> do i have to give them static ips or can i just use dynamic ips from my isp?


No, you don't need to allocate fixed IP addresses, they get their addresses from the router (the router gets the IP address from the ISP) and these will be in the 192.168.1.x range with a Linksys router.

Firstly, see if each PC can 'ping' the other, either by IP address or by computer name. 

If this is successful, open "My Network Places" and enter the path to the remote computer directly into the address bar, for example:

\\192.168.1.2 (replace "2" at the end with the correct "octet" for your computer)

\\computername

\\computername\sharedfolder


----------



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

i tried that and it said you dont have permissions to access this file or pc or whatever


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

If you are using XP *Professional*, you may need to be logged into both computers with accounts that have an *identical Username/Password*. Alternatively, use the option to "Map Network Drive" in the Tools menu of My Network Places, which lets you log into the remote computer with a different Username/Password from that of the local computer.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Not necessarily. I had 2 XP Professional set up with file sharing without having the same account and password on both computers. I don't think you can use the map network drive if you have a permission error. Do you have a firewall set up?


----------



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

i have windows firewall running but i disabled that and i have a router only firewalls i have. if i create a workgroup with the wizard, how come i cant see it in network places?


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Network places doesn't show the work group just the shared folders. Goto Network places then click Entire Network > Microsoft Windows Network > MSHOME > Then see if you can open the other computer.


----------



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

ok i can see the laptop from the pc side but i cant access it from the pc and i cant see the pc from the laptop side? so now what


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------

